# Most reliable spider lifts



## JCtree (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm new to this forum and have been in the tree business for 25 years. 
I need some opinions on the newest spider lifts. I am most interested in the SIMPLEST of lifts meaning that it is reliable and easy to work on and also that it has the fewest computer parts. 
So far all that really stands out to me is the Platform Basket. 
Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Billy Quaid (May 9, 2016)

im in the same boat. looking at a 19.63 Hinowa spider lift in australia but looking to get some of advice. let me know if you get any


----------



## Norcalclimber (May 14, 2016)

I've been pretty happy with my easy lift. 70-36aj


----------



## JCtree (May 16, 2016)

I've heard that the easy lifts are nice. Problem is that I can't find a dealer/service center near my area (MA). 
Are they easy to work on??


----------



## Norcalclimber (May 16, 2016)

I did do my own warranty work on my our machine. UpEquip was very helpful in helping me diagnose and remedy my issue over the phone and via email. All the spider dealers are in Canada or the East Coast. So depending on where you are, you will be hard pressed to find anyone to work on or service them. But any shop that can service other types of man lifts like JLG or Genie can handle repairs and service.


----------



## JCtree (Oct 15, 2016)

Checked out the CMC Arborpro 60
Seems nice. Solid machine with 38' side reach. 
I am concerned about the computers in this machine. I wonder how weather resistant they are.


----------



## ExtremeLifts (Aug 3, 2017)

JCtree said:


> Checked out the CMC Arborpro 60
> Seems nice. Solid machine with 38' side reach.
> I am concerned about the computers in this machine. I wonder how weather resistant they are.



LIVE HYDRAULICS. The CMC 60HD Arbor Pro has absolutely no computers. It is an all hydraulic machine, and is absolutely as simple as it possibly gets. There is a lot of incorrect and contradictory information out there, and I can tell you for sure that there is no computer on this model. Some of the controls are LIVE HYDRAULICS. That means that there is nothing in between the levers and the hydraulics, nothing to go wrong. You are controlling it with a lever.

Also, everything is 100% weather proof. Since there are no computers, there is no concern about weather.


----------



## Ugly truck (Sep 9, 2017)

I bought a 61-36 easy lift at the beginning of the season. I'm happy with it. any issues I've had were very miner and they helped me get them taken care of fast but no dealer. They shipped mine from Canada. Only thing I can suggest is do alot of research before you buy. They aren't cheap lol so make sure you get the one that best works for you. I been climbing for 17 yrs so the 60 footer was great for me anything higher and I climb it. 
good luck buddy. 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## cody bi (Sep 18, 2017)

what would be a good height to get one of these in and why?


----------



## UP Equip (Mar 21, 2019)

ExtremeLifts said:


> LIVE HYDRAULICS. The CMC 60HD Arbor Pro has absolutely no computers. It is an all hydraulic machine, and is absolutely as simple as it possibly gets. There is a lot of incorrect and contradictory information out there, and I can tell you for sure that there is no computer on this model. Some of the controls are LIVE HYDRAULICS. That means that there is nothing in between the levers and the hydraulics, nothing to go wrong. You are controlling it with a lever.
> 
> Also, everything is 100% weather proof. Since there are no computers, there is no concern about weather.


I should check in more regularly... Our understanding of LIVE HYDRAULICS is live hydraulics. Live means no electric signal sent down at the base to initiate hydraulics from ground. That is electric over hydraulics. Live hydraulic means a STICK you can MOVE. as in the picture included here.

About computer on this model, is there an LCD screen somewhere on this unit? If so, well there is a computing device.


----------

